# Relocation to Hong Kong from India-Cost of living



## sureka123

Dear Member,

I am planning to relocate to Hong Kong from India. My office will be in Central. My rent budget will be around HK$ 15,000 per month. Please help me out with cost of living in Hong Kong and which area will be suitable for me. 

Thanks a lot in advance.

Regards,

Sureka123


----------



## JWilliamson

Many have mentioned prices and I will say you can find a flat (apartment) for 8,500 through out Hong Kong which will get you a 400 (give or take) sq ft place. For this price it will offer only the minimum. No pool, no gym, no club house , and will be a old building. JW


----------



## sureka123

Many many thanks JW. I had read lots of your answer which are really helpful. I am having a small kid and also will require schooling arrangement for the same. I am planning to stay in such area which provides good school and Indian stores. My office will be in central hongkong. Can you suggest some option please and cost of schooling around.

Thanks in advance JW.


----------



## JWilliamson

I do not know about schooling as of now but I am looking into this because I have a one year old. TST has a lot of Indian restaurants and Indian people so I would guess there should be a Indian grocery store. A nice area with a mixture of locals and expats is Tunc Chung. My mother in law lives there and it is very spacious and there are some walking distant schools near by. It will be about 30 mins by train to Central from Tung Chung. TC has many parks and fields and it is not crowded. Also many outdoor and indoor pools. JW


----------



## sureka123

Thanks JW for your quick reply. Do you have any idea about South Horizon in Ap Lei Chau. How it is as compared to other area and rent. 

What is approximate expenses towards electricity, utilities, internet, telephone, mobile.

If possible please also let me know about schooling cost for play group schooling.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JWilliamson

Directions to Ap Lei Chau - Hong Kong GeoExpat

Horizons Plaza Ap Lei Chau - Hong Kong Forum - TripAdvisor

electricity in Hong Kong is a lot more than it was in USA. My small 500 sq ft bill is like 800 - 1100 HK Dollars per month. Internet is very low so no worries at all. Cell phone will be between 120 - 500 HK Dollars per month. Utilities like flat Maintenance is like 500 per month.


----------



## sureka123

Thanks once again.

Therefore i can assume following.

Rent per month of HK$.12000-15000 for around 700 Sq Ft
Electricity per month HK$ 1000-1500
Internet HK$ 250
Mobile HK$ 500

Can i assume food expenses of around HK$ 5000 per month. What should be income tax on salary. Considering all above information which gives us an indication of monthly expenses around HK$ 25,000-30,000/- per month.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JWilliamson

Electricity can really be less it can be 600 to 1,000 especially during winter time. Food well a nice Indian restaurant for 2 healthy people will range between 300 to 450 Hk Dollars. A burger joint at the mall for two will be 90 HK Dollars. indian fast food at the mall will go for 100 Hk Dollars. Chinese food at the mall for two will be 80 HK Dollars. Nice steak Western Restaurant for two can be 600 to 2,000 HK Dollars. Mobile phone with internet yes 500 with no internet easily 120 HK Dollars.


----------



## MichaelS

sureka123 said:


> Thanks once again.
> 
> Therefore i can assume following.
> 
> Rent per month of HK$.12000-15000 for around 700 Sq Ft
> Electricity per month HK$ 1000-1500
> Internet HK$ 250
> Mobile HK$ 500
> 
> Can i assume food expenses of around HK$ 5000 per month. What should be income tax on salary. Considering all above information which gives us an indication of monthly expenses around HK$ 25,000-30,000/- per month.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Tax rates in HK are progressive from 2% to 17% with common deductions for kids, retirment, etc. You can use the hk government's estimator app here:

Salaries Tax Computation

Enter your filing status, salary(s), number of kids, etc. and see what you get.


----------

